
How to Avoid a Malicious Attack That Ransoms Your Data - SQL2219
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/how-to-avoid-a-malicious-attack-that-ransoms-your-data
======
bostand
So basically: we don't do secure by default. It's your own damn fault you
didn't read all the documentation...

~~~
benjohnson
Digital Ocean saved my butt by notifying me a few months ago that a MongoDB
instance I had was wide open.

My mistake was coming from the PostgreSQL world were it's secure by default -
you have to jump through hoops to get a DB even visible to the internet let
alone with read/write access.

